# Swissvax, Ibis TTs



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK   here you go ,not very good pics,,,, sorry the light was going , 2 days at it , prep etc ,x2 coats wax,





































And a quick one of the dancing dials on start up 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

8) 8) 8) 8)

Very nice dave 

what about the MK1 

have you sold it yet or are you keeping it 

Tom.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

taylormade-tt said:


> 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Very nice dave
> 
> ...


Cheers Tom 8) 8) 8)

Mk1 just gone on pistonheads   not sold   cant justify x2 cars :roll:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

davidg said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > 8) 8) 8) 8)
> ...


  Poor Mk1 hope it goes to a nice new home 

thats a definite Perfect 2 car garage dave  not wife friendly though  :lol:

hows life with the mk2 then? obviously being a tts aswwell is it a massive difference?

i must admit i love the ibis [smiley=sweetheart.gif] it is the best colour for the mk2 with out a doubt..
But you have to admit the beast with no spoiler still looks 8) 8) 8)

Tom.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

very nice dave, are you gonna do some more int pics? wanted a better look at the special grey leather plz 

ps that last pic of the old a new would make a good sig pic if straightened and cropped


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> very nice dave, are you gonna do some more int pics? wanted a better look at the special grey leather plz
> 
> ps that last pic of the old a new would make a good sig pic if straightened and cropped


I need to take some more when the light is better


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very, very nice Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great job Dave starting as you mean to go on I see


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks fantastic, Dave. 8)

I spent 4.5 hours on my car at the weekend, thanks to the the Council doing some bodge repairs to the roads.
I had tar splashes all up the wheel arches and side panels of the car.
Looked like a Tar Monster had shook his todger all over it!
An hour of Swissvax Paint Rubber, and 2 coats of Saphir and it's looking great again.

Rogue


----------

